# looking megs stockist in belfast?



## AndyNI (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm trying to find somewhere that stocks the likes of megs apc and megs last touch as well as the bottles to put them in. is there anywhere down the boucher road would stock this? I read in another post that pro car stock some of the meguiars range, but do they have these products? cheers


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Autowindscreens down in Bangor, just past and opposite the Eddie Irvine karting place.
StreetRacer may have some as well - in the same complex (right hand side) as TK Motors body repair place, Baloo South - just off to the left on the DC heading towards Newtownards.


----------



## AndyNI (Jun 2, 2009)

they sound worth trying, was hopeing there would be somewhere closer. is the one opposite eddie's karting place easy enough to get to ,and find, if i'm heading into bangor from ards direction? i'm not the most familiar with bangor.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

From Newtownards, head onto the DC towards Bangor/Conlig

3rd right off the roundabout at the end of it takes you to EI karting (on the right), and AutoWindscreen is on the left about 2-300 yards past it.
Access via the rear - so turn left off the road, then next left, and left at the end of that short road. Watch the raised lump of tarmac/speed hump as you enter!

Just before you come to the roundabout - about 3-400 yds after the lights you went through after the Conlig turn off on your left, StreetRacer is at the bottom of the turn off to Balloo South on your right, through the blue (open) gates at the bend of the road you're now on, and then over to your right as you enter.
Sign up over the unit - can't miss it.


----------



## AndyNI (Jun 2, 2009)

okay, thanks for all the information, i'll hopefully be able to take a run down this weekend.


----------



## MCZ2047 (Oct 10, 2007)

http://www.autowindscreens-motorspares.co.uk/

Autowindscreens and Motorspares Bangor

28 Balloo Drive,
Bangor
BT19 7QY

028 9146 0004

I nicked this from one of the previous threads. Ask for Chris hes always friendly and helpful!


----------



## dizzydiesel (Aug 12, 2008)

Personally I'd buy Tesco or Lidl brand APC instead of Megs. Saves you a fortune and does the same job.
The Last Touch on the other hand.....no cheap substitute for that.


----------



## AndyNI (Jun 2, 2009)

i've got some daisy (after reading about it on here) a few days ago, i just haven't got round to using it yet, but weather permitting sunday night could be a washing night and ill try it out then. what concentration would you recommend mixing it at?


----------

